# Salad modification ideas needed



## roadster1200xl (Mar 3, 2013)

So I tend to make the same salad all the time and could use some suggestions on a way to change one or two ingredients.  I'm putting in: lettuce, celery, tomatoes, carrot, bell pepper, and cucumber, with feta cheese, olive oil, salt, and vinaigrette.  (The family likes salt on the salad.)

Any suggestions on something to add or change on this?  I could probably add another ingredient as there's usually no leftovers which means I could make more.


----------



## merstar (Mar 3, 2013)

There are so many choices/variations, so I'll list a few: You could add some sliced sweet onion or scallions, black olives, mushrooms, and extra sharp cheddar or goat cheese instead of feta. If you want a main dish salad, you could add chickpeas or cooked, sliced chicken breasts. Also, some fresh herbs are always good.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 3, 2013)

Black or kalamata olives, baby corn cut into bite sized pieces, Marinated artichoke quarters, baby marinated mushrooms.  

My mom makes a salad with all the above ingredients in it.  She buries the above ingredients under the lettuce in a huge family sized salad bowl so we wont pick at them until the salad is served .  If we do pick at it, she still yells at us as if we were kids ( in our 40's now).

Occasionally, my dad will sprinkle some chopped fresh dill on top, but some of the kids object to its flavor.

Oh yeah, and my mom refers to it as as " super salad"


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 3, 2013)

Other good additions are pickled beets, jicama, any kind of meat that you like.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Mar 3, 2013)

Google Trader Joe's Kale Salad.  there are several versions out there.  But mainly Kale, soy beans, Craisins, with a garlic, mustard vinegarette.  Nice change up on the standard salad.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 3, 2013)

Try a completely different salad!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/rusty-pelican-salad-70194.html


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 3, 2013)

Chopped hardboiled egg, any kind of beans, green, yellow, nuts. Apple slices, orange or mandarin sections, snow peas, just about anything else you like to eat raw.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2013)

Spinach salad, change up the greens you use.  I was thinking craisins, raisins, dried or fresh fruits - sweet and salty is good.  Smoked almonds.  Tuna, chicken, diced deli meats and cheeses.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 3, 2013)

Croutons! Every salad needs croutons.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 3, 2013)

i love sliced "pucks" of goat cheese that have been pressed in toasted breadcrumbs on a salad.

or dolmades (stuffed grape leaves) are good, too.

how about some flaked smoked fish? anchovies?


----------



## jabbur (Mar 3, 2013)

We like to add French's fried onions (you know those ones you put on top of the green bean casserole).  They add a nice flavorful crunch.  We also like bacon bits, Gorgonzola cheese instead of feta, black beans, sunflower seeds, sesame sticks, potato sticks, peas (not canned).


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2013)

Is it just me? I haven't noticed anyone mention small pieces of crisp *bacon*.

I also like finely shredded cabbage, red, green, savoy, whatever kind and cauliflower in small pieces.

I've been meaning to try adding a little bit of frozen baby peas and assume that they will be defrosted by the time we eat the salad.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 3, 2013)

I like salad with cottage cheese, sunflower seeds, frozen peas, some type of fruit, and some salty meat.  Chia seeds are good too, but check your teeth after eating!

I just rinse  the frozen peas in a colander to defrost.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 3, 2013)

I find that changing up the dressing makes a big difference in alleviating boredom.

A few examples you might try:


Honey mustard
Yogurt-based dressings
Different vinegars (red wine vs. balsamic vs. tarragon vinegar)
Use different elements in your vinaigrette. For example, instead of lemon juice and oregano, try lime juice and cilantro, or orange juice and ginger.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2013)

I had a dressing the other day that was really good...ranch dressing with pureed tomatillo mixed in and a splash of tabasco.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2013)

We like roasted red peppers and capers in our salad. I like to put grated fresh Parmigiano Reggiano cheese on mine; DH likes feta.

Make different cuisine salads: 

- Greek with the ingredients you're using now - I sometimes use tzatziki for the dressing
- Thai with rice noodles, cukes,  shredded carrots, baby shrimp, basil, and ginger dressing
- Southwest with corn, black beans, sliced zucchini, Monterey Jack cheese and lime-cilantro dressing

Hth.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> I find that changing up the dressing makes a big difference in alleviating boredom.
> 
> A few examples you might try:
> 
> ...


I agree that changing up the dressing makes a big difference. I meant to write that.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 3, 2013)

I like adding avocado, lemon or lime zest, just about any kind of nut or seed, onion greens, crushed fresh garlic, grated cheeses (any kind), edamane (soy beans), sultanas, shrimp (obviously cooked and cooled), chickpeas/black beans/pinto beans, frozen fruit (berries) that have been rinsed, fresh fruit segments, grated raw baby beets, and mixing up different combinations of vinaigrette. I will use walnut oil instead of EVOO or a flavored EVOO. Just about anything goes on a salad, but I discovered the DH doesn't care for green grapes in a salad. 

TL--I add frozen peas to pasta salads all the time.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 3, 2013)

Lots of good suggestions already. If you can find asparagus that is thin, no bigger around than a pencil, it's a good addition. I just cut off the tougher bottom and then cut the rest into bite size pieces. Snap peas or snow peas are good in a salad. I like kidney beans in salad. Just about any kind of cheese that you can crumble or shred is good. Using cottage cheese in place of the dressing is good. Shelled pumpkin seeds and pine nuts are good. Sliced yellow crook-neck and zuchini are nice. 

Another way to change it up is to adjust the size of the pieces of vegetable. Cutting up all the veggies into really smal but still bigger than minced size pieces lets you get more of a variety on your fork at once and that changes the flavor. Large chunks let you focus on each individual vegetable.

You can also try marinating some of your veggies (cucumbers, carrots, tomatoes, peppers, onions, etc.) in a dressing with various herbs and spices before adding them to the salad. You can start them in the morning or the night before. Kind of like a quick pickling.

Tortilla strips, croutons, crisp floured and fried peppers, crisp noodles or even crushed crackers can add crunch and inerest.

You can also add hot items at serving time like a heated dressing, cooked veggies, cooked meat, homemade croutons to add variety. You can try searving the salad over something like garlic and oil pasta or herbed rice.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 3, 2013)

roadster1200xl said:


> So I tend to make the same salad all the time and could use some suggestions on a way to change one or two ingredients. I'm putting in: lettuce, celery, tomatoes, carrot, bell pepper, and cucumber, with feta cheese, olive oil, salt, and vinaigrette. (The family likes salt on the salad.)
> 
> Any suggestions on something to add or change on this? I could probably add another ingredient as there's usually no leftovers which means I could make more.


 
I would skip the oil, since you have vinaigrette, & replace the salt with freshly-ground black pepper.

I let the Produce section of the market be my guide (both fruits & vegetables), using fresh in-season ingredients.

You might like this asparagus & tomato salad:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/asparagus-tomato-salad-with-variations-82689.html

You could sub the lettuce w/ fresh baby spinach, add some hearts of palm or garbanzo beans-- or fresh fruit like strawberries or cherries (w/ fennel), & goat cheese.  Try a combo of different fruit, i.e. mangos & blueberries.

Grilled or roasted vegetables make a good salad, i.e. eggplant & tomatoes.

Think fresh & in season, & let your imagination & tastebuds be your guide.


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2013)

I am surprised no one has mentioned radishes. Scrubbed and sliced thin, they add some nice flavor along with some mild heat. Go to the deli section and ask them to cut you a one inch slice of salami, or other cold cuts that your family likes. Cut into large dice. Along with mushrooms it provides the protein. You can also take some parm cheese and add curls. Make a salad bowl for each person by melting cheese in a non stick pan completely covering the bottom of the pan, remove when completely melted and quickly form over a cereal bowl. Peel a cucumber in stripes leaving a thin strip of skin, run a fork down the side all around, and slice thin. Pretty presentation. 

Take a walk down the produce department and look at all the greens that are offered for a new selection. Cut or tear all your selections into bite size. Not small dice, but a size that will fit into the mouth with ease. You can put more than one dressing on the table for multiple choice. With veggies, some meat, dressing you have a full meal.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 3, 2013)

In the summer, I add pea greens and radish greens (young) to my salads, as well as nasturium leaves/flowers. Fried wontons, those chinese noodles (chow mein noodles?), pickled hot pepper rings...chopped jalapeno peppers...

I am missing the greens from the garden.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 3, 2013)

I forgot about a favorite we used to have a lot.  I haven't made it in a long time.  Iceberg lettuce, diced apples, diced dates, walnuts pieces with Waldorf salad dressing.  It was the only salad my grandma ever served.  It was really good though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 3, 2013)

Taco meat on the greens, with salsa as the dressing or salsa mixed with sour cream.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sitting with the worst flu ever, almost thought the thread said "Self medication ideas needed"
No more meds for me lol!

I use baby leaf spinach, arugula (rocket), watercress, mustard greens and fresh herbs for greens.

Add sliced green apples, seedless grapes, radish slices, thin strips of carrot and beetroot, strips of green papaya, firm mango slices, cubes of watermelon or cantaloupe, cubes of pineapple, strawberries and pomegranate seeds.

Add cashew nuts, pine nuts, sesame seeds, sunflower seeds, nasturtium flowers or leaves (they're nice and peppery),  chopped pickles, anchovies, olives, capers, etc etc.


----------



## 2old2change (Mar 4, 2013)

I like celery, but not in a garden salad. 
Add olives, pitted black, and stuffed green. Add artichoke hearts quartered from the can, not previously marinated. Quartered hard-boiled eggs, radishes, however you like to cut them; whole if tiny, or quartered or sliced. Switch out the feta for small wedges of provolone. Get some very thinly sliced pepperoni or genoa salami and roll it up, fold in half and insert here and there.
Sprinkle salad after adding dressing with either shelled peppita seeds or fresh grated parmesan cheese. I have a hard time finding small whole beets-WITHOUT any kind of pickling. When I do, I stock up. Tiny ones are more tender. I drain the can, then cut in half to add to salads.
For dressing, I take an empty jar, add dried oregano, parsley, majorem, salt, ground black pepper, grated cheese, 1 finely, finely minced garlic clove, onion powder and just a smidge of gulden's mustard (it seems to bind the acids with the oil). Add red wine vinegar (1/3 ratio to the oil) and about 1-2 TBS. fresh lemon juice. (DO NOT add oil at this point.) And at this point I shake and shake the jar so the spices get infused with the acids and let it sit for about 30 minutes. If you add the oil before shaking, the flavors of the spices don't come out as much. They just kind of float in the oil. Add the oil of your choice, (I use light olive oil) and let sit at least 1 hour before using. Just before using, shake well again. I make a big jar and it lasts awhile in the fridge. 
This "dressing" is also good on subs/hoggies, hot pasta with steamed veggies added, a marinade for shrimp, chicken, pork cutlets, or a nice piece of swordfish. Although for the marinade, I reduce the amount of vinegar and increase the amount of lemon juice to about 1/2 & 1/2 and still = 1/3 of the amount of oil used. Did that make sense?


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Summer Veggie Salad* 
1 Small head of fresh broccoli (Raw)
1 Small head of fresh cauliflower (raw)
1 cup of frozen sweetcorn
1 cup of frozen peas
1 red bell pepper finely chopped
1 small onion finely chopped
1 cup of mayonnaise 
1/4 cup of condensed milk
2 tsps of hot mustard
1 tsp smoked paprika
salt and pepper to taste

Cut the broccoli and cauliflower into florets. Cover peas and corn with boiling water to defrost and drain. Mix Broccoli, cauliflower, peas, corn, onion and bell pepper in a large salad bowl.
Mix mayo, condensed milk, mustard, paprika and salt and pepper well and stir into veggie mix. Cover with clingfilm and refrigerate till needed.

Small cubes of ham or cheese can be added as a variation.

Enjoy as a side for any meat or just serve with cold meats and fresh bread rolls  
__________________


----------



## roadster1200xl (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you for all the suggestions!  I'm still trying to take time to look it all over and use some of the great ideas you posted.


----------

